# NBC 5 Chicago news in HD



## Vader14 (Sep 5, 2006)

when did the local news go to HD?
watched the 10 o'clock news tonight in HD


----------



## HoosierBoy (May 25, 2007)

Yesterday. They started the HD news at 4:30.


----------



## Mike728 (Oct 29, 2007)

HoosierBoy said:


> Yesterday. They started the HD news at 4:30.


Really? It would be nice to have two choices for HD news.


----------



## Larry G (Apr 13, 2006)

Vader14 said:


> when did the local news go to HD?
> watched the 10 o'clock news tonight in HD


That's great. Finally a choice


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Ah, the memories! I worked for ch. 5 in 1956, as a vacation relief engineer during color construction. We were the first station in the country to go local color (and B&W film  ). At the time, the offices and studios were on the 19th and 20th floors of the Merchandise Mart. Once we were up and running, 35 engineers became surplus to their needs. I got laid off in November. The following month, they were looking for me to come back. Too late, I had moved to NY and was working for IBM.


----------

